# Marshall Wells Zenith



## Chopper Dave (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Mar...937?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257a7a89a9

Very cool early Zenith bicycle originally sold through Marshall Wells Hardware stores. Good rideable classic. Skiptooth chain New Departure Coaster Brake Rear Hub. New Tires and Tubes.


----------

